# Webshop wird aufgebaut, was meint ihr dazu?



## Coldstorm (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich baue gerade einen Webshop auf. Ich hätte gerne gewusst, was ihr davon hält.
Welche Verbesserungsvorschläge ihr habt. Was euch gefällt und was nicht, was fehlt noch?
Es sind noch kaum Artikel vorhanden, Testartikel sind unter "kategorien"--> BHs und Co
Außerdem soll bei "Home" noch ein schöneres Bild angezeigt werden, vielleicht eine Flashanimation, damit ein bisschen mehr leben hineinkommt.
Ich finde auch, die Seite könnte etwas mehr Farben haben oder? Bisschen rot noch vielleicht?
Hier die Seite
Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback


----------



## CPoly (12. April 2011)

Also ich finde das Design ansprechend. Der mittlere Bereich ist mir aber zu sehr eingequetscht. Vielleicht bekommst du ja ein elastisches Design hin (also die volle Browser Breite).

Ansonsten fällt mir nichts auf, aber ich war auch etwas abgelenkt.

Ok noch was: Bei der Mengeneinstellung gehört meiner Meinung nach das Plus nach rechts und das Minus nach links (also umgedreht).



Coldstorm hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht eine Flashanimation


Nein.


----------



## Coldstorm (12. April 2011)

Danke erstmal für dein Feedback. Findet ihr nicht, dass die Seite noch etwas trist, leblos wirkt?
Ja ist ja auch noch nicht fertig ok...und wie meinst du ich soll den Inhaltsbereich in der Mitte nicht so
einquetschen? Soll ich die Boxen auf der linken und Seite weg/kleiner machen oder soll sich die Breite einfach anpassen je nach Bildschirmgröße? Hab leider noch 1024 Pixel momentan, kann das ned beurteilen ^^


----------



## CPoly (12. April 2011)

Coldstorm hat gesagt.:


> Soll ich die Boxen auf der linken und Seite weg/kleiner machen oder soll sich die Breite einfach anpassen je nach Bildschirmgröße?



Es soll sich der Bildschmirmgröße anpassen (Die Seitenpanels können ja gleich bleiben, aber das Mittlere nicht). Bei 1024 kann es ja so sein wie jetzt, aber auf meinem 1680 sieht es dann so mikrig aus. Bei Shops ist es ja durchaus üblich die volle Breite auszunutzen.


----------



## Maniac (12. April 2011)

> vielleicht eine Flashanimation, damit ein bisschen mehr leben hineinkommt.



auf keinen Fall!

das lenkt nur von den hübschen Models ab *gg*


ansonsten finde ich das Design auch gelungen und ansprechend!

Hast du den Shop selbst programmiert?


----------



## Frezl (12. April 2011)

Für die Startseite würde ich so nen JavaScript-Slider vorschlagen, den man jetzt überall sieht. Der die interessantesten/neuesten/schönsten 3 Artikel vorstellt oder auch die verschiedenen Kategorien. Ne Flash-Animation fände ich auch zu hektisch, aber ein Slider bringt n bissel Farbe und Dynamik rein, ohne zu stören.

Beispiel: http://www.pe-international.com (wobei es viele andere gibt, die besser zu deinem Layout passen)

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Coldstorm (12. April 2011)

Ok dann nehm ich nen JSlider, find ich auch besser...
aber das mit dem dynamischen Layout ist leider schwer umzusetzen, weil das ist ja ne Grafik mit fester Breite, ist ziemlich aufwendig sowas umzugestalten oder wisst ihr nen Zaubertrick ^^


----------



## m0dpad (13. April 2011)

Die Grafik (wenn du jetzt das Logo meinst) kannst du einfach so lassen, das geht auch auf 1680. Nur würde ich es etwas schmaler machen, finde das ein bisschen arg hoch.


----------



## smileyml (20. April 2011)

So lange die Seite nicht fertig ist, kann es auch hier zu keinem Review kommen.
Daher verschiebe ich das ganze.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Pedro1989 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das Grundgerüst der Seite erstmal klasse  Durch die Textinhalte, Bilder, etc. wird noch mehr Farbe und Leben entstehen! Zumal ein Webshop keine großen grafischen Elemente benötigt! Wichtig ist die Seriosität die so ein Webshop ausstrahlt!
Unabhängig von dem Aufbau deines Webshops, finde ich deine Idee ganz nett


----------



## blunaluder (18. Juli 2011)

Bei mir geht der Link nicht mehr ;(


----------



## m0dpad (24. Juli 2011)

Bei mir geht der Link und schaut halt mal, der Thread ist schon mehrere Monate alt....


----------

